# What kind of jobs can I get after Electronics & Communication engineering??



## mitparmar (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll be an EC engineer after a year.
What kind of jobs can I get after Electronics & Communication engineering??
Should I study for master degree??

Thanks...


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Try talking to your professors. You may be surprised to learn that they many of them are human and will be willing to speak to you at length on this topic.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

NONE AT ALL.

Anyway, talk to your teachers. Look some up on Google. Go the library and check out career books.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

mitparmar said:


> I'll be an EC engineer after a year.
> What kind of jobs can I get after Electronics & Communication engineering??
> Should I study for master degree??
> 
> Thanks...


Telecommunications, except we are having layoffs every quarter, and will continue to do so until the economy picks back up and businesses aren't afraid to invest.

It might help you get a job installing dishes for DirecTV.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude, with a degree like that you can enter any STEM field.

Try your luck with IT. I majored with a relatively useless communications degree, but my experience in higher ed IT got my foot in the door in a really large publishing company with their online content division.


----------

